# MIDI Controller and QWERTY Keyboard In One?



## BenG (May 23, 2020)

I'm looking to rebuild my studio set-up with a custom desk and like many here, I've run into the keyboard/controller position conundrum. This got me thinking, has there ever been a MIDI controller (88) with a QWERTY keyboard built into the piano? Instead of having many faders/knobs/buttons about the keys, I would love having the option to type with my own, customizable shortcuts. Perhaps there can even be an option to have it on a slider which can move forward that covers the piano keys...

Does this exist?


----------



## Eckoes (May 23, 2020)

I was just thinking about this the other day. How strange.

I’ve never seen anything like that but I’m pretty sure I would buy one if it had the right features on the midi controller end of things.


----------



## mybadmemory (May 23, 2020)

All i wish for is that makers of controller keyboards, and especially 88-note versions, would leave the space in the middle and to the right flat and empty so it could hold a keyboard and mouse. Include 4 sliders to the left and it would be perfect. Can’t believe this doesn’t exist!


----------



## BenG (May 23, 2020)

Eckoes said:


> I was just thinking about this the other day. How strange.
> 
> I’ve never seen anything like that but I’m pretty sure I would buy one if it had the right features on the midi controller end of things.



Great minds I thought of this a few months ago and kind of gave up looking for one, but it might be cool to develop one...Seems we all have the same issue with regards to the ergonics of having two keyboards.


----------



## BenG (May 23, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> All i wish for is that makers of controller keyboards, and especially 88-note versions, would leave the space in the middle and to the right flat and empty so it could hold a keyboard and mouse. Include 4 sliders to the left and it would be perfect. Can’t believe this doesn’t exist!



Yup, and maybe even have an option where it can slide out and cover the piano when it's not being used!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (May 23, 2020)

@BenG Well, I purposely bought a Roland piano with an empty flat top to use as a controller. I attached my slim Mac keyboard and trackpad as per your mockup using ultra thin 3M transfer tape and it works a treat. It's still not perfect, as you do have to reach across the keyboard, which isn't far, but gets painful after a while, and does affect sitting position. I wish someone would come up with some kind of lightweight rack/tray that would clamp to any controller and slide forward over the keys as you suggest.


----------



## philamelian (May 23, 2020)

This reminds me a quite old midi-pc keyboard that I fancied buying long long ago during my teenager years.


----------



## BenG (May 23, 2020)

PaulBrimstone said:


> @BenG Well, I purposely bought a Roland piano with an empty flat top to use as a controller. I attached my slim Mac keyboard and trackpad as per your mockup using ultra thin 3M transfer tape and it works a treat. It's still not perfect, as you do have to reach across the keyboard, which isn't far, but gets painful after a while, and does affect sitting position. I wish someone would come up with some kind of lightweight rack/tray that would clamp to any controller and slide forward over the keys as you suggest.



Very interesting and that sounds like it works great! I've also noticed the reach over method can be a pain in the long run with the only possible solution being a slide out tray. I probably do more midi editing than playing these days, so I place the QWERTY in front and reach over for the piano which is not ideal as well.


----------



## BenG (May 23, 2020)

Perhaps with how thin my QWERTY keyboard is, I could even slightly raise my piano with small casters or a track to create a 3-5cm clearance. This would bring the entire piano forward to the proper position for serious playing, while also having my QWERTY keyboard slide directly under. 

This maybe a crazy idea haha


----------



## mybadmemory (May 23, 2020)

Something like this would be a dream. Some sliders to the left, and the rest of it just a flat area where you can comfortably fit any keyboard and mouse of your choice. Would work fantastic for both 61 and 88 keys.

I know there are Digital pianos which is basically just a flat area, but those doesn't have the sliders. And all the keyboards that DO have the sliders, don't have the space for the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## joebaggan (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm surprised that something like this doesn't exist ( 88 key midi controller with built in qwerty keyboard and mouse), or if it does would love to hear about it!


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 26, 2021)

BenG said:


> I'm looking to rebuild my studio set-up with a custom desk and like many here, I've run into the keyboard/controller position conundrum. This got me thinking, has there ever been a MIDI controller (88) with a QWERTY keyboard built into the piano? Instead of having many faders/knobs/buttons about the keys, I would love having the option to type with my own, customizable shortcuts. Perhaps there can even be an option to have it on a slider which can move forward that covers the piano keys...
> 
> Does this exist?


The reason this is not done: Keyboards tend to go south...unless they make it where it is a pop out and replaceable, this would not be a good idea. Ideally, they should make room to insert a keyboard into the top...then you can use whatever one you want, and still replace it if/when it goes. 

Better yet...manufacturers should stay clear from the slightly curved top to many controllers and make them completely flat. Never understood what's with the curve...can't rest anything on there.


----------



## topaz (Apr 5, 2021)

I agree, it's always been a pain. I resort to using an old M-audio 88-ES 
But an 88 note semi or weighted with a larger blank panel would be great. till then we have to hack things up


----------



## MexicanBreed (Apr 5, 2021)

I think I can see why having a keyboard on top of the controller would be somewhat useful...but, other than for shortcuts, what would you use it for? I don't think that typing a lot of stuff would be easy on a keyboard mounted as such. If shortcuts is the main use, wouldn't the fabled Stream Deck do a better job in the end? I'm genuinely interested if such an add on would be valuable.

Anyway, I like what Mybadmemory did in his render. I have a Keylab and wish the faders were either on the left side or the center, since I think most would be able to use them more like that. Also, the blank space for the mouse would be good. I usually have the mouse to the side of the controller and sometimes I feel a twitch of pain after a long time using it. If a QWERTY keyboard was needed, I think probably just a blank space with some type of attachment (maybe magnets?) would suffice, giving the user the chance to choose the keyboard.


----------

